
Revisiting Sutton Hoo, Britain’s Mythical Ship Burial - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/letter-from-the-uk/revisiting-sutton-hoo-britains-mythical-ship-burial
======
rosstaylor90
I'm from Suffolk - my school used to go here on school trips. The funny thing
about the site is that it's basically just a hill in a field now, so needless
to say it was a massive letdown for eight-year-old me who was expecting to see
a massive Viking longboat. The tourist centre is nice though.

~~~
duxup
The helmet seems pretty impressive.

